# Does anyone know how to get an old rust stain out of a light colored carpet?



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 22, 2018)

A few years back my beloved Yorkie decided to leave his mark on my living room rug before he crossed over the bridge. I was able to remove the stain but didn't realize that the dampness from my cleaning dampened the rug and made its way under my arm chair. 

I also didn't notice that each chair leg had a metal button on the bottom. The button rusted and left a rust stain. I tried different cleaners at the time but nothing worked. I ended up covering the whole area with a throw rug. 

This past month I decided to rearrange the furniture and move the throw rug. There was the ugly stain. The throw rug doesn't look good in the spot I had it with the furniture in a different area.

Any ideas of how to get the stain out? I guess I should have dealt with the problem more aggressively  years ago but I didn't.

To costly to have it done professionally at this late date.


----------



## Knight (Aug 22, 2018)

Google this

removing rust stains from carpet

Read what is offered on the various url's maybe one of those will do what you need done.  The fabric is key, synthetic vs cotton based. That kind of difference.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 23, 2018)

This could lead to a new carpet but sometimes you can cut out a small piece of carpet where the stain is and glue a patch from scraps of carpet or carpeting from a closet.  

They sell little carpet cookie cutters on the internet but I'm sure that your son could do it with a utility knife.

The small patch may have a slightly different color due to age and wear but I'm willing to bet that you will be the only person that notices it.  

Check YouTube for carpet patching videos.

Good luck!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks Knight, I'll check out more on line and Aunt Bea, I'm really thinking of trying this. I just have to get up enough nerve to do it. 





Aunt Bea said:


> This could lead to a new carpet but sometimes you can cut out a small piece of carpet where the stain is and glue a patch from scraps of carpet or carpeting from a closet.
> 
> They sell little carpet cookie cutters on the internet but I'm sure that your son could do it with a utility knife.
> 
> ...





Knight said:


> Google this
> 
> removing rust stains from carpet
> 
> Read what is offered on the various url's maybe one of those will do what you need done.  The fabric is key, synthetic vs cotton based. That kind of difference.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2018)

Ruth, we used to use a product called SpotShot I think it was made by WD40, it was good on small stains, but we never used it on rust.  This woman claims she had success using white vinegar.  Whatever you decide, good luck.  https://onelittleproject.com/how-to-remove-rust-stains-from-carpet/


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 23, 2018)

So let's start with what rust is.

Simply. Iron oxide. I comes from contact with iron and moisture.  The oxygen in water triggers it.

So whatever is the antidote for iron oxide would work.

So. Then you need an acid that won't destroy the rug.

Try vinegar (acetic acid) or lemon juice (citric acid).

And then rinse it with plain water.

A wet and dry shop vac would help.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 1, 2018)

Mineral stains are tough, especially in wash that's been through heat. You could experiment with anything from fabric softener or things like goo gone. I've tried vinegar for rust stains on clothes to no go. A solvent or lubricant like WD40 might remove it but then you'll be trying to get rid of a petroleum odor which is just as bad. You could try something like CLR or mineral remover but it might be harsh on the fabric, if you use something too strong the odor or accelerated wear/aging of material could be an issue.

Good Luck


----------



## Beth Ward (Sep 2, 2018)

There are some cleaners that prominently say it cleans Lime, Rust and Stains.   Can’t think of the brand names right now.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 2, 2018)

WhatInThe said:


> Mineral stains are tough, especially in wash that's been through heat. You could experiment with anything from fabric softener or things like goo gone. I've tried vinegar for rust stains on clothes to no go. A solvent or lubricant like WD40 might remove it but then you'll be trying to get rid of a petroleum odor which is just as bad. You could try something like CLR or mineral remover but it might be harsh on the fabric, if you use something too strong the odor or accelerated wear/aging of material could be an issue.
> 
> Good Luck



I do remember a product sold by a company that specializes in selling to big laundries like hospitals.

It came in a small bottle and I know it was an acid of some kind.

My wife claimed it was like magic in removing rust spots.  But then laundry is different because you wash the clothes afterward and rinse them.

With a stain on the rug it's a different story.  If you have a wet dry vacuum it helps because you can keep rinsing and not leave a stain.


----------

